# primarchs



## yorkypud

Im a new/old gamer in 40k as i stopped playin 9 years ago but has reasently begun to start again, I was wondering if anyone knows of any sites/best sites to get pictures of most primarchs, either conversions which would be better or drawn as im planning on making some conversions of most primarchs, obviously starting with the lion, your help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

You can get some very decent conversion pictures of fan-made versions of the Primarchs by simply google'in their names!

For example by google'in 'Fulgrim' it came up with this amazing model! :good:

As for the Lion, ive always liked this piece of Artwork:


----------



## Siege

That is a nice piece of artwork but pre heresy Dark Angels wore black power armour.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I know  a bit of fluff inconsistency there on the artists behalf but its still an amazing picture :good:


----------



## yorkypud

thanks i had alook an forgeworld and im planning on using inquisitor hector rex as the base model, i dont know why but something just jumped out at me saying this is the one true alot of changing would be needed but i think he would be a great base model, right height not too large.
Im going to have him standing holding the lion sword aloft while the lion helm is under his left arm, the servitor models( i think thats what they are) that come with the model can be used as watchers in the dark, they wouldnt need much changing, and yes he WILL be in pre-heresy black armour.
I also heard that some of the primarchs might be returning to the 40k universe if this is true does anyone know who they are? and where I can get this info?


----------



## Chaosftw

I have posted up this site before:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page

its great I have found so much helpful information.

Chaosftw


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

yorkypud said:


> I also heard that some of the primarchs might be returning to the 40k universe if this is true does anyone know who they are? and where I can get this info?


No i very much doubt they will be returning. GW has put the storyline on a cliff-hanger - It is unlikely they will further the storyline to the point of the primarchs return (if there all not dead!) 

As Chaosftw above said use the Lexicanum and search through the Primarchs to find out their fate, and judge for yourself if you think its likely they will return

(and by-the-way the only confirmed Primarch deaths are: Horus, Sanguinius, Ferrus Manus, and Rogal Dorn) 

I also look forward to seeing your primarch models :good:


----------



## Dafistofmork

i dont think dorn is classified as dead, just "missing and armless".


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Dafistofmork said:


> i dont think dorn is classified as dead, just "missing and armless".


Heres a quote sourced from Index Astartes II

"Rogal Dorn died fighting on board a Chaos ship, after attacking the first Black Crusade fleet with a vastly outnumbered force. Seeing the importance of attacking the enemy fleet while they were still preparing he relied on hit-and-run attacks until his reinforcements could arrive. Dorn died on board the Despoiler Class Battleship; Sword of Sacrilege, after leading a desperate attack on its bridge. His remains were recovered and his engraved skeletal hand is kept in stasis by his chapter.

Dorn's corpse without his hands rests in a block of amber. His hands are within another room and only the Chapter Master has the right to engrave his name upon the bones."

So yea hes pretty dead :good:


----------



## yorkypud

thanks for the info guys, im hoping more story based on the whole is cypher good/evil what is his mission, is el'johnson really dead, or did the watchers in the dark take his body becaus he wasnt dead and was just severlly wounded. Had the watchers in the dark told luthor this thats why hes so adament that johnson will return to forgive him. one reason why i love the D.A because their story both past and future is all paved in mystery, it would be good if cypher was good, his mission is to return the sword to its owner and does know that johnson is returning but reason that he cant tell the angels is the fact that they believe him to be dead so would class him as a heretic. So many ways on how the story could go is vast,


----------

